# Thunder Bay river?



## ForestFisher (May 26, 2004)

I'm a southwest Mi trout guy, but I have a brother that lives in Atlanta, so I'm planning on fishing the Thunder Bay this spring. I've never fished so I know almost nothing about it and would like some general info, or specific info if you are willing to share it. I'd like to go early enough to fish steelhead so I'm wondering what the best two week ends in anyones opinion would be. I know that might be a tall order since it's hard to know if they're there, until they're there. But a good guess would be nice. Well thanks in advance.
-Forestfisher
(Jason)


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Now would be a good time. 9th St dam is a good place to start. The river is a very short fishery - probably only a few 100 yards. Take waders, and some cleats for your boots, if you have them. Or you can just fish off the bridge - lots of people do.
I normally would not think of posting about a specific place, but for this fishery, there really is only one place to fish - so I figured I would save the original poster some time driving around looking for it. If a mod has issue with this, please whack my post and make it PC.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'd go during the first two weeks of April, you can't really miss with that time frame, bring bobbers.....


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe with this rain and thaw, there might be some water coming through there. I was buy there the other day (no one fishing) and the water was very low. Its going to be a couple weeks yet..........


----------



## ForestFisher (May 26, 2004)

Thanks guys. I was wondering after I posted, maybe I should have said "general" informatioin only.(I trusted the rules would be followed though) But like I said I know almost nothing about this river and will probably only fish it once or twice a year tops. At the same time a specific hole spoke of might be someone favorite spot when they come up a couple times a year, just like me, lol. Well thank you gentlemen and good luck to all of you this spring. And if you see a guy that's fumbling around and doesn't look to have a clue, a few weeks from now, that's probably me.
-FF


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

Bring some fresh spawn lots of sinkers and plenty of leader line and drift fish it(three way rig), fresh spawn helps.It looks hard to fish but really its not just bomb it out there and wait,I use straight six pound max this time of year and that is plenty tough enough. This fishery is really hard telling when to fish, so i just fish it every day. pm sent.


----------

